# ¿Cantonera eléctrica 110v con videocitófono 5v?



## Richardoj (Jul 9, 2015)

Hola a todos, verán, soy nuevo en este tema y depronto la consulta les parezca un poco básica. Resulta que quiero instalar un videocitófono y aprovechar la apertura a distancia con una cantonera eléctrica, pero resulta que la cantonera es 110v y el citofono 5v, que tipo de transformador debería utilizar y cómo sería la instalación. Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2015)

Supongo que cantonera es una cerradura eléctrica.

Si la salida del citófono - portero eléctrico es de 5V debes utilizar un microrelé de bobina de 5V y con los contactos del relé accionar los 110V de la cantonera - cerradura eléctrica.







Saludos !


----------

